#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  Digital marketing vs traditional marketing

## Lorraine

Hi all,

Digital Marketing is about a brands marketing initiatives executed across digital platforms. Digital Marketing is the process of reaching out to and engaging with your customers or users through digital media. Notice the highlights here  reaching out to, and engaging with.


Traditional marketing channels definitely helped immensely in reaching out to the audience but engagement and interaction were largely missing, making it a one-sided communication. 
As a marketer, you would agree that effective marketing communication is all about two-way communication, or about having a meaningful dialogue with customers. This is where traditional marketing channels lose and Digital Marketing scores.

Can someone mention the points where makes these two concepts diffferent?

----------


## Avantika93

> Hi all,
> 
> Digital Marketing is about a brands marketing initiatives executed across digital platforms. Digital Marketing is the process of reaching out to and engaging with your customers or users through digital media. Notice the highlights here  reaching out to, and engaging with.
> 
> 
> Traditional marketing channels definitely helped immensely in reaching out to the audience but engagement and interaction were largely missing, making it a one-sided communication. 
> As a marketer, you would agree that effective marketing communication is all about two-way communication, or about having a meaningful dialogue with customers. This is where traditional marketing channels lose and Digital Marketing scores.
> 
> Can someone mention the points where makes these two concepts diffferent?




This is really basic & understandable difference between traditional & digital marketing.

----------

